# 10" blade selection??



## jeep_man (Feb 24, 2009)

I just bought a new 10" table saw. In my old Delta saw I used whatever was on sale at the time. I figure new saw-might as well have good blades  I can no longer blame chipping/burning on a bad saw-right?
So today I went to Sears/local hardware store/Home Depot to check out the selection of blades for my saw. 
My saw has a rating of 5000 rpm-5/8" arbor
I have seen a huge variety in blades available and I am asking the experts here for advice on making a good choice. I do not want to spend major $ on a blade unless it is will last me 10x longer than a cheap blade. I do not want to throw $ away on a cheap blade that is a use once and toss kind of deal. Are there any suggestions on brands?
Sears has Craftsman blades ranging from 24t-200t--$10-$90
Home Depot has a large variety in brands-Dewalt,Diablo, Oldham, Ridgid, Ryobi-24t-80t
My local hardware store sells pretty much the same thing as HD-except for the Ridgid/Ryobi-I am assuming HD exclusive?
I am basically needing to know what kind/brand to buy. How many teeth do I need for a finish cut in:
1. Oak plywood
2. MDF
3. Solid Oak
4. OSB
5. Pine 
6. Melamine
Should I use a general 36t blade on ripping dimensional lumber and buy a plywood only blade around 80t?

Should I spend the extra $ on a blade that has heat expansion slots cut into them like this Ridgid?
RIDGID 10 In. x 60T Polished Finish Saw Blade - R1060C at The Home Depot


As always-thanks for the advice!


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Forrest WWII 40 tooth combo is what I use 90% of the time.
For everything you listed.
Melamine may need a 60 to 80 tooth if you do several cuts with little chipping.
I just found it the best blade I've ever used for everything (but junk & treated). Stays sharp a loooooong time compared to the box store blades.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have used the Diablo, Dewalt (cause it came on the saw), same with a Ridgid, The one I hear the most about and have seen the end product of the cut is the Forrest Wood Worker II 40t. That will be my next blade for the TS.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm partial to Freud blades. I have a glue line rip, a cabinetmaker crosscut, and a thin kerf combination. It's a matter of availability and choice.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

All brands of blades, like religions and routers, have their adherents. My favorite is Tenryu, followed by Freud's thin kerfs. I haven't found the Holy Grail of saw blades, though. I'm still searching
I've had occasion to use the WWII on a friend's cabinet saw. There did not appear to be any qualitative differences between it and my Tenryu in ripping 8/4 oak with it. 
While I won't hesitate to spend what it takes for good equipment, paying the difference for a WWII isn't justified by it's performance. Of course, your mileage may vary.
Good luck in your quest!


----------



## chrisrosenb (Apr 4, 2009)

I use a 10" Forrest Woodworker II 40 tooth blade with a 5" stiffner 98% of the time.
I rip & cross cut all types of materials with it. I have been using these blades for over 20 years. Amazon.com now has them priced at $76.14.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

chrisrosenb said:


> I use a 10" Forrest Woodworker II 40 tooth blade with a 5" stiffner 98% of the time.
> I rip & cross cut all types of materials with it. I have been using these blades for over 20 years. Amazon.com now has them priced at $76.14.



Sure, now you tell me I could buy one for $76!! Where were you a couple weeks ago! Ha!
WWII40tooth has been in my saw for a short time and my impression is it is GREAT! But I suspect Gene has been at this far longer than I so I respect what he says about various blades. My guess is he's pretty close to saying when you get to a certain level of excellence, its hard to differentiate much. For me, and my simple needs, this Forresst thin kerf is tops.:yes4:


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

Are any of the blades mentioned so far FLAT TOP grind ?
I have a bunch of 2x2 ' furniture' I want to make... roll around shelves, plant supports, etc..I want to mortise them.. I think the proper term is half lap... 
I may route some of the centers...but some would be faster to cut the edges and nibble the centers out.... and the flat top blades are suggested for that by some... 
If none of the already mentioned blades are , or are available with that grind, what are yall's suggestions ?
Could not find any 10 inch flat tops at Home Depot.. 
Thanks,Greg


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

For all around use it is difficult to beat the Freud Diablo blades, and I usually have the 50 tooth combo blade on my saw. Priced about $42 it is an excellent choice. When you compare blades you will find most will do a fair job. For finish work an 80 tooth blade is a good idea. Freud and Forrest take very different approaches to building their blades, and both perform very well. Remember that a thin curf blade means a smaller cut requiring less power, and on bench top or contractors saws this can be the difference in a clean cut.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

GBM said:


> Are any of the blades mentioned so far FLAT TOP grind ?
> I have a bunch of 2x2 ' furniture' I want to make... roll around shelves, plant supports, etc..I want to mortise them.. I think the proper term is half lap...


I've haven't found a flat top blade yet. I use my dado set to do that.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

I like my Freud blades. I prefer thin kerf's. But, this all changes 'pending on what type of job I'm doing.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

jeep_man said:


> I just bought a new 10" table saw. In my old Delta saw I used whatever was on sale at the time. I figure new saw-might as well have good blades  I can no longer blame chipping/burning on a bad saw-right?
> So today I went to Sears/local hardware store/Home Depot to check out the selection of blades for my saw.
> My saw has a rating of 5000 rpm-5/8" arbor
> I have seen a huge variety in blades available and I am asking the experts here for advice on making a good choice. I do not want to spend major $ on a blade unless it is will last me 10x longer than a cheap blade. I do not want to throw $ away on a cheap blade that is a use once and toss kind of deal. Are there any suggestions on brands?
> ...


Trevor,

For plywood and melamine the best results are with HiATB blades with a lot of teeth and low hook angle. The Diablo D1080X that is widely available is a great choice and the LU79R010 Industrial blade is the best. These also work well for the other materials you have listed except for ripping the solid stock. For this I recommend a 24T Rip blade. The D1024X is a great choice but you also mentioned a flat grind so you should consider the LU87R010 which is a 24T Rip blade with flat grind.


----------



## jeep_man (Feb 24, 2009)

I appreciate all of the responses. While I was at HD picking up my new Ridgid ts2410 I was talking with another shopper there. He said that at one time he thought Ridgid warrantied all of their blades. He stated that he believed that if you buy a Ridgid blade from HD, when it gets dull just take it back and they will replace it. Is there any truth to this? That would be a great deal becuase they have a good selection of Ridgid 10" blades.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't know about the HD replacement policy, but sounds unlikely to me. I can say that the thin kerf blad that came with my Ridgid TS3660 table saw is absolutely awesome. Super fine cuts, glue joint quality. Rips and crosscuts equally well in all kinds and thicknesses of woods. I hope I can find another one when this one bites the dust.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

As far as I know, there are no warranties for saw blades that cover wear and tear (dulling included). They are intended to warrant against defects in materials and workmanship.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

jeep_man said:


> . . . He stated that he believed that if you buy a Ridgid blade from HD, when it gets dull just take it back and they will replace it. Is there any truth to this? That would be a great deal becuase they have a good selection of Ridgid 10" blades.


That sounds like a $400 extended warranty on a $40 blade.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

> They are intended to warrant against defects in materials and workmanship.


Charles is completely right on. Ridgid does have a life time warranty on their blades but is is for material and workmanship only. As with any warranty - you have to respect the intent of the warranty - wording - not what we want it to say.


----------



## jeep_man (Feb 24, 2009)

I figured the guy was just talking for the sake of talking. I did not want to ask the kid at HD while I was there, becuase I thought it sounded fishy in the first place. HD has a way of letting everyone know when they do something special...ie. Ridgid lifetime service agreement.....free delivery on appliances over $299. So I figured they would have some type of sign near the saw blades if this was the case.
I ended up picking up a Diablo thin kerf 60tooth blade on sale for $32. 
Should I leave that in my ts for most cuts?
Has anyone used the Diablo 8" stacked dado set? HD has them on sale at my local store for $79.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Trevor,
i recommend this set:

Amazon.com: Freud SD206 6-Inch Professional Dado: Home Improvement

maybe this set is now named diablo??


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Trevor, i have a ridgid tablesaw that has a lifetime warranty, but the blade does not. but if you ever need an 18 volt drill , the batteries are covered by lifetime warranty!

btw i would recommend the freud blades over the ridgid.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

levon said:


> hi Trevor,
> i recommend this set:
> 
> Amazon.com: Freud SD206 6-Inch Professional Dado: Home Improvement


That is the one I have.

If that is the Diablo crosscut blade, you might want to get another for ripping. I have the glue line rip blade and love it. It's good for up to 1" stock. Anything more than that I throw in the blade that came with my Steel City table saw.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

As long as were talking blades here - upon inspecting miter saws - they range anywhere between 40 and 60 tooth blades. I understand there is a lot of difference - but if you were on a tight budget - and could only get one new saw blade for your table saw (10') and one new blade for your miter saw (12") and they were going to cut everything up to 2 x 4's - I am not interested in the brand of blade because I will spend a few dollars more to get a good one - but which tooth selection would be the best.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

imho and im far from a pro, id put a 40 tooth on a 10 inch ts and a 60 tooth on a 12 inch mitersaw.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The design of the blade is what makes the difference. If you want a blade for all around use the Freud 50 tooth combo blade (10") will do most jobs cleanly. If you are just ripping then a 24 tooth is the answer. For clean crosscuts with a 10" miter saw or finish cuts on the table saw an 80 tooth blade is the best. For 12" you are looking at 120 teeth.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well the 120 tooth on my miter tended to burn the 2"-3" hardwoods like Wenge BZ Cherry and Ipe so I stick with an 80 tooth for my needs on the miter. 

I concur with the other suggestions, but I rarely use anything but a combo blade myself on a table saw and have really good results.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

JUst my 2 cents 

I like to use 40 or 50 tooth on the table saw and a 80 tooth on the cop saw..


Chop saw can only be used for cross cuts the norm but the table saw with do both jobs..
I also like the Freud blades..  they don't gum up like others do...


=========


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Larry, as i said im no pro, but would listen to lots of people. if i had to risk my projects, fingers and reputation on one of them, i would frame in my mind what BobJ3 said. ive asked for his help on many things and have always found what he says to be correct and works great!


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for the information guys. The blades I have on both the miter saw and the table saw are originals. So I know I need to replace them. Although the tools were purchased in 2000 - they were never used until late in 2006 - so I know I am due for the new blades. Thanks again.


----------

